# Northern Va.//Vienna, Tysons area subs needed



## PPMan (Nov 29, 2005)

Need reliable subs in Tysons/Vienna area. $80-90/hr. + depending on what you have-pickup trucks only.

PM me on here.
Thanks Todd


----------



## askarvelis (Dec 11, 2011)

I am in Mechanicsville, VA south of Fredricksburg. I have 09 F250 diesel with 7.5 Meyers and a tailgate salt spreader. All in excellent shape and already tested for this season. Now I do have accounts here but our outlook looks less likely this year. Call me at 804-874-1430.


----------



## PPMan (Nov 29, 2005)

Anybody in the area looking to make some $$$, it's going to be snowing soon here....


----------



## KTLawnCo (Dec 18, 2010)

just sent pm


----------



## PPMan (Nov 29, 2005)

Still looking......


----------



## PPMan (Nov 29, 2005)

OK, So it might not be coming soon, but it just has to snow sometime this winter here......still looking


----------



## bigalandson (Oct 13, 2011)

*Subs wanted*

I have a dodge ram 2500 with 8 foot western and a ford 350 pickup with 8 foot western and 2 yard spreader. Are they commercial lots or residential houses. You can email me at [email protected] with additional info and your phone number. Thanks Al


----------



## HDPOWER (Aug 31, 2011)

I might be able to sub, email me the specifics [email protected]. Thanks


----------



## PPMan (Nov 29, 2005)

bigalandson;1417477 said:


> I have a dodge ram 2500 with 8 foot western and a ford 350 pickup with 8 foot western and 2 yard spreader. Are they commercial lots or residential houses. You can email me at [email protected] with additional info and your phone number. Thanks Al


I don't think I could help you if you are planning on traveling we don't have any really large accounts that would warrant that.


----------



## PPMan (Nov 29, 2005)

HDPOWER;1418208 said:


> I might be able to sub, email me the specifics [email protected]. Thanks


Sent you an email


----------

